# Ultrasound



## jpoteracki (Mar 23, 2010)

I just got the results from my 2nd ultrasound they did yesterday. Here are last years and the most recent.

3/19/09:
L: 19x22x62
R: 22x20x64

3/22/10:
L: 19x22x62
R: 22x23x75

I have noticed that over the past 6 months that almost 99% of the time when I am done eating, I always cough to the point most times to where I start gagging. My voice also goes in and out randomly when I am not sick. Sometimes it also feels like there is flem or something stuck in there that I can't get free (sorry if I gross anyone out). My levels have all come back with normal numbers but my thyroid is continuing to grow even though I am on medication. I also get a bad cough, like a deep chest cough. My endo says it is all related to my large thyroid. Since my husband and I want to start a family soon in the next year or two, RAI is not an option for me. He is now recommending surgery to have my thyroid removed. I am just wondering if anyone else out there has the same issues as me or if there is anything else I should try before surgery. I am thinking of getting a 2nd opinion just to be safe.

Thanks for any advice you can provide! :a1Thyroid:


----------



## Phoenix (Mar 20, 2010)

Hi Jpoterakie,

I know it is not an easy decision, and I cannot tell you which way to go, only what I would choose for myself. I have not had thyroid surgery, but from what I have seen over the years, and what I have learned from those that have had RAI and surgery, I myself would prefer the surgery. It sounds like the choking has become a pretty big problem for you as well, and RAI does not always shrink an enlarged thyroid. I wish you all the luck in the world, what ever your decision... you are in my thoughts and prayers.

Hugs

Phoenix


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jpoteracki said:


> I just got the results from my 2nd ultrasound they did yesterday. Here are last years and the most recent.
> 
> 3/19/09:
> L: 19x22x62
> ...


Clearly, the Right side has grown. No other comments about echogenicity, vasular, hot and cold nodules................????

I sure would like to see what tests you have had, what the results are and most importantly, we need the ranges.


----------



## jpoteracki (Mar 23, 2010)

Andros said:


> Clearly, the Right side has grown. No other comments about echogenicity, vasular, hot and cold nodules................????
> 
> I sure would like to see what tests you have had, what the results are and most importantly, we need the ranges.


No he made no other comments about any of those things. He just said that the direction it was growing was down. It really does affect my voice which gets to be very irritating. I will have to find my previous labs from before. This visit I had him do a panel to include cholesterol, vitamin D etc... but I noticed he only did a TSH this time.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jpoteracki said:


> No he made no other comments about any of those things. He just said that the direction it was growing was down. It really does affect my voice which gets to be very irritating. I will have to find my previous labs from before. This visit I had him do a panel to include cholesterol, vitamin D etc... but I noticed he only did a TSH this time.


Sounds like it is trying to be substernal. It will take the path of least resistance. Harumph.

If you can get some numbers and ranges, we all would have a looksee.


----------



## daisy_ysiad2002 (Aug 17, 2009)

Well they usually medicate you on hashi's to treat your symptoms....so...if there is room for your TSH to be adjusted i don't see why you can't take a slightly higher dose as long as you don't go into a hyper range. It may alleviate your symptoms and supress the hashi's for a while so you can get pg.


----------



## jpoteracki (Mar 23, 2010)

daisy_ysiad2002 said:


> Well they usually medicate you on hashi's to treat your symptoms....so...if there is room for your TSH to be adjusted i don't see why you can't take a slightly higher dose as long as you don't go into a hyper range. It may alleviate your symptoms and supress the hashi's for a while so you can get pg.


I am on Armour 1 grain and have been for almost a year now. It has helped with a lot of my symptoms as far as the way my body feels it has just done nothing as far as controlling the growth. Before the Armour I was on levothyroxine which didn't make me feel any better at all. Sometime this weekend I will post my recent TSH level from this weeks test plus my previous ones from Sept.


----------



## jpoteracki (Mar 23, 2010)

Andros said:


> Sounds like it is trying to be substernal. It will take the path of least resistance. Harumph.
> 
> If you can get some numbers and ranges, we all would have a looksee.


Yes the right side seems to be trying to get away from the rest of my thyroid , lol. I have read somethings about people having thyroid tissue in their lungs...but I can't quite remember all of the information. If I leave it be I am just concerned on where else it will venture too.


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Hmmm, maybe second opinion?? I just don't like that it's growing. Granted, not a huge amount, but still.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jpoteracki said:


> Yes the right side seems to be trying to get away from the rest of my thyroid , lol. I have read somethings about people having thyroid tissue in their lungs...but I can't quite remember all of the information. If I leave it be I am just concerned on where else it will venture too.


Ectopic thyriod tissue. You can Google it. It can occur on lungs, heart, ovaries, liver................all sorts of strange places.

That is why if a patient is still symptomatic after ablation, one must look elsewhere for errant thyroid tissue.

Interesting field of study.


----------



## jpoteracki (Mar 23, 2010)

Andros said:


> Sounds like it is trying to be substernal. It will take the path of least resistance. Harumph.
> 
> If you can get some numbers and ranges, we all would have a looksee.


ok sorry it has taken me so long to post these but here are all my test results:

03/9/09
TSH 3.05 0.34-5.60range
Free T3 2.7 2.1-4.1
Free T4 0.61 0.50-1.50
TPO >1,000 <40

*based off of this info is where my dr. said I has hashimoto and started me on meds*

04/20/09
TSH 0.04L 0.34-5.60range

*meds were adj after this result*

07/30/09
TSH 1.63 0.34-5.60range

*dr. said everything looked fine. no changes were made*

09/21/09
TSH 1.91 0.34-5.60range

*dr. said everything looked fine. no changes were made*

03/22/10
Cholesterol 218
HDL Chol 49
Tryglycerid 64
LDL Chol 156
CHD Risk 4.4
Glucose 89
TSH 0.85
25-Hydroxy Vitamin D 54

*I know you probably didn't need all of that but I just thought I should post it. dr. said everything looked fine overall besides my slightly high cholesterol. no changes were made on my meds*

I have made an appointment with a Dr. at UofM for a 2nd opinion. I will be going there on 4/21 before my surgery consult which is on 4/29. I will see what the 2nd dr. has to say before proceeding. Although at this point after all my reading and research I may just have it removed regardless. It bothers me so much at this point, unless they can magically shrink it, I would rather it just be gone.


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Hmmm, ok, I see the diagnosis of Hashi's with the elevated TPO. It seems like they ran you in the opposite direction by making you hyper with your next labs. Glad the TSH is a little better now. How are you feeling again? I'm glad you are getting a second opinion. I understand wanting it out for peace of mind. Let me know how it goes!


----------



## jpoteracki (Mar 23, 2010)

hillaryedrn said:


> Hmmm, ok, I see the diagnosis of Hashi's with the elevated TPO. It seems like they ran you in the opposite direction by making you hyper with your next labs. Glad the TSH is a little better now. How are you feeling again? I'm glad you are getting a second opinion. I understand wanting it out for peace of mind. Let me know how it goes!


I am feeling better then when I originally started out. The only thing I cant really seem to shake is me being tired all the time. Some days I am fine but other days I am exhausted and either need to nap when I get home from work or I go to bed early. I could be doing the exact same thing each day and the outcome will be completely different. Don't get me wrong, it has improved but I guess I was just expecting it to go away all together.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jpoteracki said:


> I am feeling better then when I originally started out. The only thing I cant really seem to shake is me being tired all the time. Some days I am fine but other days I am exhausted and either need to nap when I get home from work or I go to bed early. I could be doing the exact same thing each day and the outcome will be completely different. Don't get me wrong, it has improved but I guess I was just expecting it to go away all together.


It is hard to shake that tired feeling when there is no get up and go. Best advice I can give at this point is do only what you are capable of and get plenty of rest. This way, you give your body a fighting chance.

Is your consult still scheduled for the 21st. of this month? Let us know how that goes!


----------



## stacy80 (Feb 22, 2010)

Glad to hear you are getting a second opinion. I'm new to all the thyroid disorders myself so I can't really help any...sorry. I can tell you I just had my thyroid completely removed (2 surgeries to remove it) and was wondering since the right side is the one growing if that one lobe could be removed instead of the whole thing. Hope you get the answers you need!


----------



## jpoteracki (Mar 23, 2010)

Hello All,

I know it has been a while and I apologize for not updating. I did go get a second opinion at UofM back in April although it really was a complete waste of time. I asked her opinion on RAI or surgery and she said they don't do RAI at UofM so she couldn't answer my question. Really, University of Michigan does not do a certain procedure? I thought they were one of the leading medical facilities in the country! She basically just reviewed my file, felt my thyroid and said that removing a thyroid for Hashi is not common but if I wanted it out it was my choice. (insert waste of time here)! 

After that I made an appointment to talk to a surgeon. She was very nice, helpful and answered all of my questions. She again stated that normally they don't remove the thyroid for Hashi but that she recommended some type of removal because mine continues to grow even on the correct medication.

My main concerns are that if they just take out the right side what are the chances that the left side would not continue to grow and need to be removed down the line? Also the doctor brought up a good point in saying that my vocal chords and esophagus that are being affected now will probably not get any better with just the removal of the right side since those things are more to the left.

With this information i have chosen to have the whole thing removed. I go in for my surgery on July 7th and will be off work for 2 weeks. Right now I am not to worried but I know when it comes closer to the date I will get nervous. I just hope that I will be able to get regulated quickly with the medication.

Any information or advise from those who have had theirs removed would be greatly appreciated. Or really anyone for that matter.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jpoteracki said:


> I just got the results from my 2nd ultrasound they did yesterday. Here are last years and the most recent.
> 
> 3/19/09:
> L: 19x22x62
> ...


A second opinion is always appropriate; i agree with that. Anything that grows should be considered suspicious for cancer. I happen to agree with your doctor.

Let us know what you decide to do.


----------

